# Humberside Show



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi

Is anyone going to the Humberside Show at Lincoln Show Ground in April at all?

I will be there with Indy and Misha in the household section


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm toying with the idea. Having made my mind up yet whether to go and what cat to take lol... so may see you there.:001_cool:


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

i might take a look i,ve been a few times the throw overs are good value good afternoon out i only live up the road from there whats the date its on


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

April 11th


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

3rd of March entry has to be in

is only 40 mins away for me and the closest show showing on the GCCF website so far for this year... annoyingly the 3 closest shows to S****horpe are all on the same day, the other 2 are Siamese/Oriental club shows


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

which shows are they? they sometimes have house hold pet sections too


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Northern Siamese Cat Society and Cornish Rex Cat Society (E) both in Sheffield (same venue) but I can't afford 4 lots of entries on one day so am going to Humberside Show which is closer and will give me a chance to look at loads of other breeds


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes very true. plus the northern siamese show has now moved, it's in york or near it now


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

The Lincolnshire cat club is at the same venue as Humberside, on July 11th.



Biawhiska said:


> yes very true. plus the northern siamese show has now moved, it's in york or near it now


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i wont be, but ive just noticed Marbel when did you get her? or have you always had her shes stunning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I might go have a look as it's quite close can someone pm the details incase i forget to check this thread again?x


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes hopefully i will be going and showing.
The other one close is the TICA show on March7/8 th in Brigg.xxxxx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

can't afford both and Indy is doing well in GCCF

am going to the TICA show just to look around though


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm planning to go - having told friends, and my husband, that I was entering 4 kittens in an earlier show because I wouldn't then be doing any until the end of May, I then realised that one of the kittens will be adult by the Humberside so I might as well go along and see if we can get a CC, it would be great if she could make Champion before having kittens. It's not too far and the showground is lovely for sitting outside with a book IF the weather is good (rather a gamble in April of course, but then Lincoln isn't far away and there are plenty of nice places for coffee there).

Liz


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

AAARGH I am in a panic

posted my entry on Friday (was holding off as Misha was sneezing and I thought he was starting with flu or something, vet found a hair lodged in his nose... so all ok) and got a 'courtesy' call from the newsagents today saying that it only went today!!! as they had been closed due to illness, why didn't the usual collection get made???

Today was closing date so hoping they let the boys through, especially since it is dated 27th

*wibble*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sure it will be ok. They'll prob stay open that extra week.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

just spoke to the HP section lady and she has accepted my entry over the phone, she already knew I was sending the entry in as I spoke to her last week, so she had already semi-reserved their pens  so when the cheque gets there tomorrow tis sorted 

Entries are kinda open until Thursday and after that no way no how as they are fairly full and empty HP pens will go to ped sections needing more


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's great news :thumbup:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Well preparations starting to make sure in tip-top condition for the show day.

Have included some Velcoat oil in their food to help skin and coat as they are moulting very heavily at the moment, Dad has decided we need the heating on 12 hours a day.

Longer and more vigorous play on the stairs (avoided due to charging elephant noises, normally playtime is held on ground floor only) as again boosts overall fitness and health.

Thorough daily groom to strip out the undercoat as they are shedding it, indoor only so no chance of a chill.

Ears, Eyes and Nose cleaned every 3 days instead of weekly, this way done nice and gentle. Misha wears as much food as he eats and can stain his white hair a little.

The 3 days before show will include all 40 claws being clipped and a bath as they are decidedly grubby on bellies and legs. Will also double check everything packed and ready for show day.

Pictures of the boys in prep :biggrin:

Indy strutting his stuff









Misha sitting pretty









Also getting Misha used to the dog crate again, and getting friends to come and hold Indy and Misha as if judging to get them used to the attention


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

gosh, good luck with that. 
mine have an ear and eye clean and bum clean and off they go, lol, they always ruin their looks on the journey anyways!:yikes:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

the little *ahem* darlings... have discovered the delights of mud, hence the cleaning regime. The dogs track mud in and unless I follow them with the mop the cats are rolling in the mud! grrr


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol. opps :mad2:


----------

